# Cigar Oasis Experiment



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Well the floral foam in my Oasis is useless anymore. It seems like I constantly have to add water and it does not suck it up. I have ordered a replacement, but before I use it I have torn all the foam out of my existing one and filled it with distilled water and a touch of Vodka because I was afraid of mold. 

I thought about filling it with beads, but I want to try it without them first. 

I am going to watch it over the next few days and see what happens. 

Anyone else out there done this before?


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never taken the foam out of an Oasis XL cartridge--I can't even figure out how one might do that without breaking the thing. But, I'll be interested to hear how your experiment turns out. The only drawback I can see straight out the gate is that you'll have to be careful not to tip the Oasis and spill the water. But then, that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

The results of this experiment will be most interesting to see! Filling with beads would also be most interesting!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I put Super Absorbant Polymers (SAP) in mine years ago. They are the shi% so I put them in my Set N Forget. When the foam in my Hydra wears out I'll do the same with it.

http://www.watersorb.com/

Get the Large size and 2lbs will last years.:tu

Search on Cigar Family for more info than you'll care to read on these.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

RHNewfie said:


> The results of this experiment will be most interesting to see! Filling with beads would also be most interesting!


Beads won't hold enough water, I tried.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, so far it is holding rock steady and the fan is running much less. I think I may have found the best solution for me. I have a cabinet so it sits flat and I do not have to worry about it spilling. 

I removed the foam by scraping the inside with a screwdriver. The chunks came out pretty easy. I then rinsed it out with water to get the small pieces. 

We will see how this works for a longer term.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Heres some snapshots:



First chunk out:



The rest of the guts scraped out:



I had just filed it with whatever water it would take so that is why it's wet.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Becareful with just water in there it could slosh around and get on the controls. If you would like some SAP's pm me your addy and I'll mail you enough for the CO, you only need to fill it 1/3 full. Those little suckers hold a shi%load of water with no spilling.:tu


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> I removed the foam by scraping the inside with a screwdriver. The chunks came out pretty easy. I then rinsed it out with water to get the small pieces.


Ah, you see, the cartridges for the regular Oasis XL (you have the "XL Plus") don't have that largish hole in the center. Just the two small holes on either end. No straightforward way to get the foam out of a regular XL cartridge.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> Ah, you see, the cartridges for the regular Oasis XL (you have the "XL Plus") don't have that largish hole in the center. Just the two small holes on either end. No straightforward way to get the foam out of a regular XL cartridge.


It will take longer but take a piece of stiff wire like a clothes hanger and just scrape it and rush with water as you go to remove the pieces. You can bend the stiff wire to get into the areas you need. Or just take a large wood but and drill out the center the same way.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

watersorb is probably the way to go. Bt exquisicat holds 40 times the amount of water that RH beads hold. So those might be a good option, too.

Till


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

A few days now and working fine. I think it would probably be a good idea to put the gel in there to prevent any accidental spilling. I may do so down the road, or I may post a thread titled "Oh shit water and cigars don't mix!"


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update cbsmokin. So, your humidity is holding steady with just distilled water in your Oasis XL Plus cartridge? I might have to try RJT's suggestion. My XL has been running just about nonstop, and yet the RH in my winecoolidor is stuck in the low 60s.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> A few days now and working fine. I think it would probably be a good idea to put the gel in there to prevent any accidental spilling. I may do so down the road, or I may post a thread titled "Oh shit water and cigars don't mix!"


If you'll send me your address I'll send you some gel crystals.
All you'll need to do is add them to water. You can do it right in the hydra box or you can hydrate them in a jar and spoon the gel into the cartridge.
I'd leave the gel level down about a half inch from the top for better airflow.
Just drop me a pm with your address. One ounce of gel makes a whole gallon of gel, btw.
If you measure how much water that cartridge holds I'll send enough for you to replace it a few times.

Just so you know, the best thing a guy can do is to get a new foam. Nothing else will work nearly as well, although other things might work. Just not nearly as well.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I retrofitted my Oasis a couple years ago. I used Superabsorbent Polymers. They hold a lot of water, and you can use some PG to keep the fuzzies away. It's been working fine. Just don't allow the polymers to get too close to the electronics.

My recipe for a small batch of polymers is as follows:


Put in 1-1 ½ tablespoons of dried polymers into a medium sized plastic container.

Stir in 2/3 cups of distilled water. Don't mix it in all at the same time. Allow some time for the beads to take up the fluid and keep stirring to make sure the beads are evenly wet.

Also mix in ½ - 1 cup of a wetting solution (i.e., a PG distilled water mixture). You can find wetting solution at any cigar shop.

Keep stirring the mixture so that the polymers are evenly wet.

Then let sit for at least two hours before using, or overnight for optimum absorption.

After overnight hydration, discard any excess fluid and you're ready to rock and roll.

To recharge beads, simply pour in a little distilled water every few weeks. Use PG every once in awhile, maybe every third refilling.

If beads become discolored over time, just toss them and cook up a new batch.

Doc


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

So now that I have received Shilala's bomb, I mean beads the experiment continues.

First I mixed up some beads:



It was too much, but I will find other uses.

Then I scooped the beads into the Oasis with a spoon:



Lastly I added some more distilled water and shoved the Oasis into the cabinet:



It didn't take long at all for the humidity to come right back up. The gel seems to be a good replacement for the floral foam. I will try to post another update in a week or so.

Please notice the cigars that accompanied the gel bead in the picture above. In addition to the gel beads and cigars I also received two RH bead bags. Shilala is a great BOTL!


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> So now that I have received Shilala's bomb, I mean beads the experiment continues.
> 
> First I mixed up some beads:
> 
> ...


very interesting.. please keep us posted.. :tu


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Are those beads that you show in the photos? That looks like super absorbent polymer crystals to me?

Till


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

well you inspired me as well cbsmokin - I dug out the foam and just filled with water. Works SO much better now. Maybe someday I'll get some of the SAP, but so far so good.

Great idea.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

tfar said:


> Are those beads that you show in the photos? That looks like super absorbent polymer crystals to me?
> 
> Till


Correct they are the absorbent polymer stuff. I get confused as to what to call everything.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tfar said:


> Are those beads that you show in the photos? That looks like super absorbent polymer crystals to me?
> 
> Till


I always have a 50 pound barrel of that stuff around, have for years.
I use it in all my flower beds, garden, and hanging baskets.
I'd use it in my houseplants if I wasn't such a houseplant. I should get up and do something.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

My noobness is going to show, sorry. 

If your going to use beads or poly whatever what does adding them to the Oasis gain you? I'm ed.

Al


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> My noobness is going to show, sorry.
> 
> If your going to use beads or poly whatever what does adding them to the Oasis gain you? I'm ed.
> 
> Al


The floral foam in the unit had dried out so much that it no longer absorbed much water. As a result the fan on the unit starting running more and more frequently. I ripped the foam out and just put water in, then the unit ran like it did when it was new. The gel was placed in to help avoid the potential "cigars and water don't mix" problem if I bump the unit. They do sell replacement cartridges and I actually have one, but I just wanted to try something different.

I'm not using the gel to humidify my cabinet I am using it to prevent a spill. I do have enough gel though that I will likely stuff some in the cabinet as well.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

cbsmokin said:


> I do have enough gel though that I will likely stuff some in the cabinet as well.


I used it for about a month. Add some PG to it and your have a 70% humidity control tool.
You can use sodium nitrate for a 65% tool.
The proper ratio of sodium nitrate and magnesium chloride and you have a 60% tool.
It's cool stuff.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

What's the ratio of PG and SAP, Scott? You're the man!

Till


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tfar said:


> What's the ratio of PG and SAP, Scott? You're the man!
> 
> Till


70% PG Gel
15oz. Propylene Glycol (100% Food Grade)
15oz. Distilled Water
2tbs. Gel Crystals


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Gracias, Amigo. :tu


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

shilala said:


> Add some PG to it and your have a 70% humidity control tool.
> You can use sodium nitrate for a 65% tool.
> The proper ratio of sodium nitrate and magnesium chloride and you have a 60% tool.
> It's cool stuff.


OK, I've been thinking all of this over and my head is starting to hurt.

Wouldn't the SAP, distilled water, and PG mixture render the Oasis redundant? I mean, isn't that combination, more or less, the same as an old fashioned Credo? That mix should keep a humidor at 70% RH all by itself, shouldn't it? No Oasis necessary. Or, is the Oasis still useful in that it circulates the air?

If we're still using the Oasis, what's the PG for? Is it just a safeguard against mold? Because, I thought the Oasis, when filled with distilled water, was designed to regulate RH simply by turning it's fan on and off as needed. If that's true, one shouldn't need the additional hydroscopic control that PG offers. Am I right? I thought that's what was so attractive about active humidifiers like the Oasis in the first place. 

And, lastly, shilala, how do you make this 65% RH mix that you mentioned? TIA


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> OK, I've been thinking all of this over and my head is starting to hurt.
> 
> Wouldn't the SAP, distilled water, and PG mixture render the Oasis redundant? I mean, isn't that combination, more or less, the same as an old fashioned Credo? That mix should keep a humidor at 70% RH all by itself, shouldn't it? No Oasis necessary. Or, is the Oasis still useful in that it circulates the air?
> 
> ...


The Oasis can only give off humidity not absorb it back. Many people use the oasis/beads combo to regulate humidity. If you use the PG in the oasis then you don't require the beads.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> OK, I've been thinking all of this over and my head is starting to hurt.
> 
> Wouldn't the SAP, distilled water, and PG mixture render the Oasis redundant? I mean, isn't that combination, more or less, the same as an old fashioned Credo? That mix should keep a humidor at 70% RH all by itself, shouldn't it? No Oasis necessary. Or, is the Oasis still useful in that it circulates the air?
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ColdCuts said:


> OK, I've been thinking all of this over and my head is starting to hurt.
> 
> Wouldn't the SAP, distilled water, and PG mixture render the Oasis redundant? I mean, isn't that combination, more or less, the same as an old fashioned Credo? That mix should keep a humidor at 70% RH all by itself, shouldn't it? No Oasis necessary. Or, is the Oasis still useful in that it circulates the air?
> 
> ...


He's not putting the pg in his Oasis.
Craig may not use pg at all, he just mentioned he was going to add some more gel somewhere else in his humi. I suggested he may want to treat the gel just to help control the rh%age.
I assumed he was going that way because the Oasis wasn't giving off enough water vapor to maintain his desired rh%age.
The Oasis will only give off vapor. PG and salts will both give up or adsorb water.
Sometimes we have to use a number of means to control humidity in our humidors/coolers/wine coolers.
I'm using HMC beads and a hydra in one of my wine coolers. I'm going to go to that in both my wine coolers and also in my humidor.
It's because it's so dry here that all the beads in the world will still need me to occasionally recondition them. So rather than do it manually, the hydras will do that for me automatically.

Here's the recipe for the 65% mix. It's actually a 66% mix...
65%
12oz. Sodium Nitrate
30oz. Distilled Water
3tbs. gel crystals


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I have beads, an oasis, and now gel in my cabinet. I think what I am really doing is trying to stretch out my maintenance intervals for humidity control. I guess all I need to do is add some cat litter to have all my bases covered. 

By the way still chugging along fine. :tu

600 posts, yeah!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

My experiment is working, my maintenance intervals are down. I love it.


----------

